# hello



## sambircumshaw (Feb 10, 2012)

hi


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! Where are you from? Do you have any mice? Are you a breeder or a pet keeper?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hi welcome to the forum do you breed are are you a pet keeper? :mrgreen:


----------



## sambircumshaw (Feb 10, 2012)

hi, im in leeds, i was a breeder untill a few years ago, im planning tto get back into it in the next few weeks though


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool :mrgreen: .what color are you starting with?


----------



## sambircumshaw (Feb 10, 2012)

im not sure yet


----------

